# The "My Lounge" thread... *lol*



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

18 months after moving in, I'm still working on it. Hasn't been painted yet, (well, just the nasty cheap "Magnolia" that all new houses come in) not all of the walls are filled, and I *still* haven't quite sorted the cabling for my AV stuff behind the glass rack, but its getting there...

We haven't had an "ooh look at my stuff" thread for some time, and with the arrival of some nice artwork for a pretty featureless wall, and the need to take some photos to send back to the artist, I thought "why not post a load of shit on the TTF!"

My AV rig is meagre, compared to some, but enough to fill this room properly. Hitatchi 42PD7200 42" plasma, Maranta SR5400 AV Receiver, Kef KHT2001 (Eggs) with an additional centre rear to give 6.1, Sky+ box and Xbox 360, all on a Alphason glass stand, with no cable management... 










Flooring is Quickstep laminate, with a cow hide rug 










Art work is a rather impulse-buy from Ebay of all places. Sold by the original artist, its on 3 2ftx2ft canvases, and looks really really good in the flesh.




























Still need to clear out the conservatory, paint (a different cream, and maybe some accent colour - probably a very light blue), fill another couple of walls and maybe wall mount the front Kef speakers onto the wall, but they're OK just where they are.

Oh, and the fireplace needs to go as well. Need a funky one in its place, but I've a lot of other jobs to do before I get around to that, and only 1 weekend in 2 for my DIY!

Now show me yours


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

jampott said:


> Now show me yours


Not much point! In terms of one-up-manship your cushions have me beaten hands down


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Your left and right speakers have got DVD's in them :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

che6mw said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Now show me yours
> ...


 

Next on my list are some different cushions with the accent colour to tie it in 

With the lights, the cushions, and a very discreet pattern in the curtain fabric, there's quite a "circle" theme, especially with the shape of the speakers


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Who threw up on your wall?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Actually - they threw up on your floor too!!

Ban them from the next party.

PS - typical bloke - get the TV/Console/Etc shot in first!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

che6mw said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Now show me yours
> ...


I bought them!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Lisa. said:


> che6mw said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Quick, show us your kitchen!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Is that what they call dogging :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> Is that what they call dogging :lol:


Erm... 8) Nah.

Changed a bit since you were there, Paul


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

saint said:


> Who threw up on your wall?


 :lol:

Looks like someone threw up on the floor as well :wink:

FFs this place is turning into a jampott blogg. There can't be that much more left to tell us about. Can't wait for the next installment - how about a pic of your toilet or a pic of what you keep in the cupboard under the sink :roll:

PS - your sofa looks very similar to mine, very nice. In my dining room I have an Arcam A85 amp, CD72 CD player and B&W speakers. In the lounge I have a Denon AV system with nxt flat panel speakers, and a sony 36" widescreen TV :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Is that what they call dogging :lol:
> ...


Has indeed, although i think the rug, suite, cushions (what i meant by dogging :wink: ) & curtains are the same, along with the A/V excluding the new telly & XBOX360.

Does look good though. You need to address the untidy cabling issue  always very high on my priority list as i hate cabling  :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Nobody likes my moo-moo rug? :lol: The cats love it. I keep going in to find its been beaten up in my absence.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Nobody likes my moo-moo rug? :lol: The cats love it. I keep going in to find its been beaten up in my absence.


It's an aquired taste. Kinda like kids as in they're nice in other peoples houses. It does look good, but i'm not sure i'd want one & kinda a batchelor pad rug. Must have some interesting uses :wink: :wink:


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I love the floor


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Hope you didn't pay much for the artwork .........looks shite!


----------



## Starlight express (Apr 24, 2006)

W7 PMC said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody likes my moo-moo rug? :lol: The cats love it. I keep going in to find its been beaten up in my absence.
> ...


That's just what i was thinking! :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


I might make a wall box for the cables, and paint it the same colour as the rest of the room - but that'll be done as/when I paint.

Definately didn't have the rug when you last came over.


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

mike_bailey said:


> I love the floor


Is it "Quickstep 950 Dark Varnished cherry" ????


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Surprised you find time to do anything all the time you spend on 360. :lol:










My little setup.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

M T Pickering said:


> mike_bailey said:
> 
> 
> > I love the floor
> ...


Close. Quickstep 950 Perspective 4 Dark Varnished MAPLE. :lol:

A bit of a warmer colour than the Oaks, and almost a sort of Pine colour, but without the knots.

Very hardwearing. Can recommend it to anyone. Its fitted throughout my hallway, lounge, study and dining room. Not even two boisterous Dalmatians can make a mark on it


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kingcutter said:


> Surprised you find time to do anything all the time you spend on 360. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice floor 

I don't spend THAT much time on the Xbox. I'm just very good at it :lol:

I'm interested - why the BOSE dock for the iPod? Why not hook it into your AV setup?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

kingcutter said:


> Surprised you find time to do anything all the time you spend on 360. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF are you watching on the telly?????????????????? :lol:

Tim, i can't recall as it was sometime ago when i was last over. We'll have to address that very soon.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Some nice pics there. Very 'des res'.  Not keen on the rug either.

I take it you got the cleaner in before you took the pics? It's suspiciously tidy for a single man's pad. :lol: :wink:



PaulS said:


> In my dining room I have an Arcam A85 amp, CD72 CD player and B&W speakers.


I've got the Arcam A75 Plus amp, CD72 and Mission 782 speakers in my living room.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Oh to have a decent AV set up to take pictures of, ach well, back to my 14'' portable, sigh..........


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

lol My kitchen has had another face lift since these photos were taken

http://www.photobox.co.uk/album/1356577

The kickboards now have LED lights fitted and look really cool..must take new photos and update


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Some nice pics there. Very 'des res'.  Not keen on the rug either.
> 
> I take it you got the cleaner in before you took the pics? It's suspiciously tidy for a single man's pad. :lol: :wink:
> 
> ...


Damn cleaner has only been twice in the last 8 or 9 weeks. 

Lisa won't like you saying I'm single, either! :wink:

I do live alone, though - if you can count 2 dogs and 3 cats and part of a cow as "alone". :lol:


----------



## Starlight express (Apr 24, 2006)

Lisa. said:


> lol My kitchen has had another face lift since these photos were taken
> 
> http://www.photobox.co.uk/album/1356577
> 
> The kickboards now have LED lights fitted and look really cool..must take new photos and update


Lovely house, i love your kitchen!


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> lol My kitchen has had another face lift since these photos were taken
> 
> http://www.photobox.co.uk/album/1356577
> 
> The kickboards now have LED lights fitted and look really cool..must take new photos and update


That's a lovely home you have. Lovely kitchen.  You could have made the bed before you took the bedroom pic. :lol: :wink:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

jampott said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > Some nice pics there. Very 'des res'.  Not keen on the rug either.
> ...


When I posted 'single man's pad', I *DID* mean in the living alone sense. :wink:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Thank you 

You will notice that I'm not particularly proud of my "AV" (?) set up as I have not included a photo of my sitting room.

It's JVC telly box thing, with remote control. No HD, no nothing, just a screen that shows moving pictures.

There is no way on earth I'd spend Â£2500+ on a telly!

My house is the equivalent of a girl's bachelor pad.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Lisa. said:


> Thank you
> 
> You will notice that I'm not particularly proud of my "AV" (?) set up as I have not included a photo of my sitting room.
> 
> ...


It didn't cost that much! :-*


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Â£3500 if you include the bananas and eggs.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Lisa. said:


> Â£3500 if you include the bananas and eggs.


Now you're just being silly. :lol:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> Thank you
> 
> You will notice that I'm not particularly proud of my "AV" (?) set up as I have not included a photo of my sitting room.
> 
> ...


I've got an 11 year Sony TV in my living room and still have my 11 year old Panasonic VCR. Both bought when I bought my first house and both running fine. My more recent additions have been a Â£50 Sony DVD player and an Â£80 Sony Freeview box, which have both been excellent.

I seem to spend more time on the computer, which probably cost more than everything else put together.


----------



## Starlight express (Apr 24, 2006)

Boys and their toys! :roll: Only happy when you have something to fiddle with!


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Starlight express said:


> Boys and their toys! :roll: Only happy when you have something to fiddle with!


Looks like you'll be the forum's top poster by the end of the week Estelle - pace yourself or you'll end up without a social life like the rest of us 

I wanted to post a pic of my new kitchen but unfortunately the new dishwasher leaked and flooded the kitchen and I didn't want to show everybody the stacks of washing up on the worktop. I didn't tip the fitters by the way :? My little girl's found the new fridge, just hope she doesn't put another bucket of sand in there.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> moo-moo


How old are you?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Widget said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > moo-moo
> ...


Usually about 6 or 7. :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Nice curtain pole installation Tim.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> Widget said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> Nice curtain pole installation Tim.


I'm sure I'm not the only bloke to decide the height for the curtain poles based on the mounting position for his speakers... :lol:


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Here are a few of my pad, mainly the lounge. Sorry some are over exposed :?

http://public.fotki.com/Sim73/home


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Sim said:


> Here are a few of my pad, mainly the lounge. Sorry some are over exposed :?
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/Sim73/home


Strange place to put the telly!


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

jampott said:


> Sim said:
> 
> 
> > Here are a few of my pad, mainly the lounge. Sorry some are over exposed :?
> ...


It turns round out the way when it is switched off. 8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Sim said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Sim said:
> ...


Automatic swivel or a manual process?

I still can't get my head around it. Are you saying thats the position you WATCH it from, and it swivels out of the way from there? Or is that when it is tidyied away?

You can't possibly see it from one of your sofas, can you?


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

jampott said:


> Sim said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


No you can only see it from one sofa but we only use one for TV. Sometimes I turn the telly and watch it from the other one.

The TV is a B&O and is on a motorised stand which has 2 positions, one for when it is on, one when you turn it off. So as you turn off the TV is swivels back into the corner.

You can also use the stand function on the remote to turn the TV. I will take a photo with it turned off so you can see what I mean.

It is difficult to find a better position because on one wall is the fire, the other the front window, the other the doors onto the patio and one with a door into the rest of the house.

As here: http://www.bang-olufsen.com/web2/system ... ProdID=362


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Sim said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Sim said:
> ...


Ahh, Ok. I'd have wallmounted something (not that one obviously, you'd lose the swivel...) probably above the fire.

When you go into a showhome, they almost NEVER have a telly in the lounge, and most people don't know its missing until they come to arrange their own furniture and suddenly can't find space for one


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

jampott said:


> Sim said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


I see :idea: That is my hi-fi which plays using the TV speakers so it had to be close to the TV :!:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Sim said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Sim said:
> ...


No, you've lost me.

I meant wallmount the telly, not the HiFi. I see the HiFi - looks a bit lost on its own


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

This time I do understand... honest. No real place to wall mount the TV because of the problems of windows, doors etc.

Got there in the end :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Sim said:


> This time I do understand... honest. No real place to wall mount the TV because of the problems of windows, doors etc.
> 
> Got there in the end :lol:


Nice pointy windows. Who's the builder?

Mine's a Taywood / Bryant. Built on almost Victorian scales for room heights. Its strange, having had 3 new houses, not to be able to change lightbulbs or reach the loft hatch without a stool. Usually I can do it without a problem, but not in this one! They've also put in sash windows throughout. Nice feature.

Shame they skimp on some of the normal stuff - I already want to rip out the kitchen worktops, the tiling in the bathroom and ensuite, put in a new shower riser (keeping the existing wall mixer), and a whole load of other things. I've already ripped out most of the carpet, almost all (so far) of the plug sockets and light switches, and obviously the naff ceiling pendants they put in. Never ending job...


----------



## Starlight express (Apr 24, 2006)

I don't like cheap fittings, take a look at the houses our company builds- www.haywardhomes.co.uk We include solid oak floors, oak doors, granite worktops, handmade oak kitchen units and bathrooms from Porcelanosa. Anyone want to buy a house in Leicestershire?


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

I can't see any of the photos, they just come up with broken links.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Starlight express said:


> I don't like cheap fittings, take a look at the houses our company builds- www.haywardhomes.co.uk We include solid oak floors, oak doors, granite worktops, handmade oak kitchen units and bathrooms from Porcelanosa. Anyone want to buy a house in Leicestershire?


I think your last sentence puts the mockers on it, to be honest.

In fairness, had my housebuilder done things to a higher spec, I wouldn't have afforded it, so in a way its a blessing, and gives me the chance to redo things to my exact taste.

I don't actually like Oak, too. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

jampott said:


> Sim said:
> 
> 
> > This time I do understand... honest. No real place to wall mount the TV because of the problems of windows, doors etc.
> ...


Mine is a Bryant too and like you I am in the process of changing things...

Working through the house on light switches and plug sockets etc.

The carpets are a job for the future too


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Starlight express said:


> I don't like cheap fittings, take a look at the houses our company builds- www.haywardhomes.co.uk We include solid oak floors, oak doors, granite worktops, handmade oak kitchen units and bathrooms from Porcelanosa. Anyone want to buy a house in Leicestershire?


Got all those nice things.

For a new house it's the 1st thing people comment when they come in to ours, that being the quality of the fittings & finish being it's only a 2yr old house. All solid & well executed, with no corners cut.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> Starlight express said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like cheap fittings, take a look at the houses our company builds- www.haywardhomes.co.uk We include solid oak floors, oak doors, granite worktops, handmade oak kitchen units and bathrooms from Porcelanosa. Anyone want to buy a house in Leicestershire?
> ...


There's one major corner cut, Paul. Its up north! :lol:


----------



## Starlight express (Apr 24, 2006)

jampott said:


> Starlight express said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like cheap fittings, take a look at the houses our company builds- www.haywardhomes.co.uk We include solid oak floors, oak doors, granite worktops, handmade oak kitchen units and bathrooms from Porcelanosa. Anyone want to buy a house in Leicestershire?
> ...


We have houses for sale, how else shall i put it? :roll:



jampot said:


> In fairness, had my housebuilder done things to a higher spec, I wouldn't have afforded it, so in a way its a blessing, and gives me the chance to redo things to my exact taste.
> 
> I don't actually like Oak, too. :lol: :lol:


Each to their own, they aren't to everyones taste but when you are building a house it is impossible to choose something everyone likes so you have to go with what sells. I have oak floors in my house and i think they look fantastic. If a buyer didn't want them it would save us a load of money not to put them in


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I have laid slate floor in the kitchen and my next floor job is real wood flooring in my study. Will it be okay with an office chair (with wheels) on it?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Sim said:


> I have laid slate floor in the kitchen and my next floor job is real wood flooring in my study. Will it be okay with an office chair (with wheels) on it?


I'd be tempted with some sort of floor protector. One of the reasons I didn't go for real wood was having heavy dogs with claws - wood, being organic, can only take so much before showing marks. Although these eventually add to the character, they probably don't look great for a while. A good quality laminate is harder wearing than wood.

You can pick up the toughened plastic under-chair pads from a lot of the office companies. They do them to stop carpets stretching, but presumably offer protection for hard floors too.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Starlight express said:
> ...


I know & that's a good thing. scenery, fresh air, lakes, mountains, coast & far enough away from London :lol:

Slightly off-topic, the District of West Lancashire (where we now live) is the most affluent & expensive area in the North of England with the exception of certain Cheshire postcodes (bloody footballers). Not on a Surrey scale (thanks god) but certainly on a par house price wise with regular southern England & elsewhere (plus beers so much cheaper up here) :-*


----------



## Starlight express (Apr 24, 2006)

Sim said:


> I have laid slate floor in the kitchen and my next floor job is real wood flooring in my study. Will it be okay with an office chair (with wheels) on it?


I have oak flooring in my study with two office chairs and there are no marks on the floor from the wheels. I've lived in my house for two years so I think it would have marked by now if it were going to.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Starlight express said:


> Sim said:
> 
> 
> > I have laid slate floor in the kitchen and my next floor job is real wood flooring in my study. Will it be okay with an office chair (with wheels) on it?
> ...


Is oak harder than other real wood flooring or are they all about the same?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Sim said:


> Starlight express said:
> 
> 
> > Sim said:
> ...


It is a little tougher, but all solid wood flooring will suffer from dents & scratches. We have solid wood floors in our hall & my games room/study & in the hall, you can see small dents/marks/scratches, but they're mainly due to my cherub of a son, hurling stuff over the landing banister into the hall, along with scratches from peoples shoes. The kitchen, sun lounge & dining room all have Italian marble tiles & although they don't dent, they still pick up small scratches.

No flooring is damage proof, however laminate is harder wearing that real wood, but loses the charm/finish & texture that real wood gives. Also wearing on solid wood floors, kinda adds to the character a little (in small doses).

Ps. forgot to mention that my office chair has not marked the solid wood flooring in my games room/study, however Joshua knocking over my pool cues & dragging them around has left some small marks.


----------

